# άποτε



## sergioquarto

Hi! 
Can someone help me translate this please? “Καλό Παράδεισο νά μού εύχεσε αγαπητέ μου φίλε καί όπλοι νά βρεθούμε εκεί άποτε εάν τό θέλει ο Θεός.Είναι η καλύτερη ευχή νομίζω γιά ένα Χριστιανό.”. I am not able to understand it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cougr

I'm thinking that it might be a typo and should instead read _κάποτε_, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## apmoy70

Ηi sergioquarto,
it resembles the adverb άμποτε--> αν + ποτέ, which means if ever/when ever.
But it probably-as cougr writes-is a typo, the word is κάποτε.
The phrase you've posted has a few spelling mistakes:
_Καλό Παράδεισο νά μού εύχεσαι αγαπητέ μου φίλε καί όπλοι νά βρεθούμε εκεί  κάποτε εάν τό θέλει ο Θεός. Είναι η καλύτερη ευχή νομίζω γιά ένα  Χριστιανό._
_Wish me a good Paradise my dear friend, God willing we'll all be there someday. That's the best wish for a Christian, I think._


----------



## sergioquarto

Hi cougr! 
Thank you for your answer!
Have a happy day!
Cheerio


----------



## sergioquarto

Hi apmoy70!
Thank you for the kind answer.
Have a happy day!
Cheerio!


----------



## ireney

I think it could also be "όποτε" (when/whenever God wills it).


----------



## zoetsa

ireney: I think it could also be "όποτε" (when/whenever God wills it).

Όποτε και εάν μαζί;;; "νά βρεθούμε εκεί όποτε εάν το θέλει ο Θεός";;;


----------

